# Help!! SISIP is trying not to honor my deceased husbands policy.



## LyndaSusan50survivor (15 Oct 2020)

My husband retired in 1994 from the Army RCEME, after serving 29 years. He paid into SISIP since the beginning, and the term life policy stated at the age of 75, his policy would be closed, as I found out when I called them to report his death. He had just turned 75 in July 2020, and passed in Sept 2020. They failed to send out the official closure letter before his birthday, so we could make arrangements to either keep them or go with a new insurance company. I have a letter from Manulife stating that they should have sent out the closure letter earlier but only drafted it. After contacting a lawyer in this area, he suggested I get a copy of the actual policy agreement booklet to see if it is mandatory for SISIP/Manulife to send out the official closure letter reminder. Does anyone here know if this is mandatory or does anyone here have an old copy of the SISIP policy from 1965 stating anything about this? I am also waiting over a month now for the superannuation pay I was supposed to get to help pay for his cremation. And Covid is not a valid excuse, they need to stop using that excuse, when I received his Old Age Pension T4 already.


----------



## NavyShooter (15 Oct 2020)

Hello Lynda,

I will suggest maybe reaching out to your local branch of the Royal Canadian Legion and ask to speak with their Service Officer.

They may be able to provide some guidance for your circumstance.

NS


----------



## Staff Weenie (15 Oct 2020)

Lynda, I am terribly sorry for your loss. 

I work for Canadian Armed Forces Transition Group HQ. One of our mandates is to help Veterans and families. I have contacts with the Pension folks. If you want to send me an email at paul.barnshaw@forces.gc.ca with details on your full name, husband's name, and indicating you give me permission to contact Pension Services on your behalf, I can reach out see what is going on with his pension.

While I have a contact with Manulife, I've never dealt with this sort of issue before.


----------



## dapaterson (15 Oct 2020)

The full policy is available online at: https://www.sisip.com/getmedia/b552f3cd-0139-4ffd-8db9-e3832a07ddc3/SISIP-POLICY-901102-Oct2016.pdf.aspx

Part X, "Coverage After Release" begins on page 83 of the PDF.


----------

